# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  are these plants okay for red eyed tree frogs?

## MantidBro (Alexander)

Which species are these? Are they okay for Red Eyed Tree Frogs? Im not going to put them in until Im positive. I have to quarantine them anyways.

----------


## Heather

Nice plants, but they are not great choices for red eyes. Retf's like plants with nice strong leaves. All plants must be properly treated to avoid parasites and insect infestations in your tank. Instructions to follow.

You'll need tropical plants that will tolerate the warm temps and higher humidity. Some good choices are:

Pothos
Philodendrons 
Agalonemas 
Alocasias

First rinse off all potting soil/substrate the plants came in. Rinse very well in case there are any fertilizers or pesticides on the plants. It's best to buy plants from frog-safe plant propagators. 

To properly de-bug them you need to do a 10% plain bleach to 90% water soak for about 10-15 minutes. Then do a 4- 5 times the amount of concentrated dechlorinator water soak for at least 15 minutes to neutralize the rest of the bleach. I rinse mine again in the regular amount of dechlorinator added to water. I keep my regular dechlorinated water in spring water jugs (pre-made). 

I do quarantine my plants for a few weeks prior to planting. I plant in ABG mix.

I do have quite a few extra Agalonemas, if interested in some, send me a pm.

----------


## Heather

My retf tank  :Smile: .

----------

